
GitHub to replace the term 'master' in push to remove slavery references - MojoLobo
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2020/06/14/microsoft-owned-coding-site-github-replace-term-master-push/
======
dr_faustus
Weird, I always thought of it as a reference to something along the lines of
"master record". A master is also part of a master/apprentice relationship
which should not be a problem.

~~~
waheoo
It was.. the dev that came up with them stated as such already.

[https://mobile.twitter.com/xpasky/status/1272280760280637441](https://mobile.twitter.com/xpasky/status/1272280760280637441)

------
mtmail
150 comments in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23518123](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23518123)
and more in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23519813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23519813)

~~~
MojoLobo
Sorry, couldn't find that. Will delete this one. Thanks!

